# Burning ISO image on OS X



## SocialHaze (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm going to be attempting to install FreeBSD on my iMac and I'm having a difficulty.  The ISO image I downloaded has no checksum.

The SHA256 checksums match locally and I am able to mount the image, however I am receiving warnings that the image might be corrupt.

I've already wasted a few CDs on this and I was wondering if I was doing something wrong.  Disk Utility allows me to burn the image which I am unable to boot from and hdiutil warns that the image has no checksum.

Any insight is welcome.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like you image is corrupt. Try downloading again. This time use the terminal with wget -c or something.

you can get the checksum at the ftp site btw.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice signature.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you get it working?


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 5, 2011)

No.  The disk image is unmountable.

I'm unable to burn it, I just wasted another CD.  There is data on it but the session won't close and the data can't be read.  It's as if I inserted a blank CD.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 5, 2011)

```
bash-3.2$ sudo hdiutil verify FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso 
hdiutil: verify: "FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso" has no checksum.
bash-3.2$ php
<?php echo hash_file('sha256','FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso'); ?>
0a27021d6c8bad5cd185bbd694a9dcc46eac71b12eb98180cd9d6875323a34d0bash-3.2$ cat CHECKSUM.SHA256
SHA256 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-bootonly.iso) = 44b3b08f225b863c0e8f5dcd3d54b64ce2a664fee1893377ef504a54b8677e40
SHA256 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso) = 0a27021d6c8bad5cd185bbd694a9dcc46eac71b12eb98180cd9d6875323a34d0
SHA256 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc2.iso) = 8c135cccbfbf260fef62fa2722fa7bbec823aaf76447f90108a4be02a10c79a8
SHA256 (FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc3.iso) = de7277e1ad23c8f9a5f2bb979becfb71602ceda89eb7c0dde8838a0f87e07e20
bash-3.2$
```


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Furthermore:


```
bash-3.2$ sudo hdiutil imageinfo FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso 
Format: UDTO
Backing Store Information:
	Name: FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso
	URL: file://localhost/Volumes/Media/Applications/FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso
	Class Name: CBSDBackingStore
Format Description: raw read/write
Checksum Type: none
partitions:
	appendable: false
	partition-scheme: Apple/ISO9660
	block-size: 512
	burnable: true
	hybrid-data:
		appendable: false
		partition-scheme: ISO9660
		block-size: 2048
		burnable: true
		partitions:
			0:
				partition-length: 691248
				partition-synthesized: true
				partition-hint: Apple_ISO
				partition-name: CDROM                           
				partition-filesystems:
					ISO9660: CDROM           
				partition-start: 0
	partitions:
		0:
			partition-length: 1
			partition-synthesized: true
			partition-hint: DDM
			partition-name: Driver Descriptor Map
			partition-data: 0x45520200000A89D800010001A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5FFFFFFA5FFFFFFA5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5FFFFFFA5FFFFFFA5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5FFFFFFA5FFFFFFA5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5A5FFFFFFA5FFFFFFA5A5A5A5A5A5A5A555AA
			partition-start: 0
		1:
			partition-length: 2
			partition-name: Apple
			partition-number: 1
			toast-signature: â€¢â€¢â€¢â€¢
			drive-setup-signature: â€¢â€¢â€¢â€¢
			partition-hint: Apple_partition_map
			partition-start: 1
		2:
			partition-length: 13
			partition-synthesized: true
			partition-hint: Apple_ISO
			partition-name: CDROM                           
			partition-start: 3
		3:
			partition-length: 690632
			partition-name: CDROM
			partition-number: 2
			toast-signature: â€¢â€¢â€¢â€¢
			drive-setup-signature: â€¢â€¢â€¢â€¢
			partition-hint: Apple_HFS
			partition-start: 16
			partition-filesystems:
				HFS: FreeBSD_Install
		4:
			partition-length: 600
			partition-synthesized: true
			partition-hint: Apple_ISO
			partition-name: CDROM                           
			partition-start: 690648
Properties:
	Partitioned: false
	Software License Agreement: false
	Compressed: no
	Kernel Compatible: true
	Encrypted: false
	Checksummed: false
Checksum Value: 
Size Information:
	Total Bytes: 353918976
	Compressed Bytes: 353918976
	Total Non-Empty Bytes: 353918976
	Sector Count: 691248
	Total Empty Bytes: 0
	Compressed Ratio: 1
Class Name: CRawDiskImage
Segments:
	0: /Volumes/Media/Applications/FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso
Resize limits (per hdiutil resize -limits):
hdiutil: resize: cannot get resize information for "FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-powerpc-disc1.iso"
	(failed - internal error)
hdiutil: imageinfo failed - internal error
bash-3.2$
```

I only have one CD left.


----------



## nsayer (Jan 5, 2011)

*Proper MacOS X .iso burn procedure*

To burn a .iso / .cdr image file on MacOS X, download the image in question and either drop it on the desktop or open up a finder window and find the .iso. Next, open up disk utility and drag the disk image into the area to the left side that has the list of devices. You should see it offer to make a shortcut there. That's what you want. Once that's done, click that shortcut/image and then click 'burn' up at the top of the window. Stick in appropriate media and there you go.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 5, 2011)

Sceak said:
			
		

> I only have one CD left.




I have like 200 here. Never made a coaster -- maybe I can loan you one =)

If you have darwin ports (macports) installed you can get dvd+rw-tools installed and remove the apple specific utilities from the picture all together. This should give you the appropriate cdrtools as well.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 7, 2011)

nsayer said:
			
		

> To burn a .iso / .cdr image file on MacOS X, download the image in question and either drop it on the desktop or open up a finder window and find the .iso. Next, open up disk utility and drag the disk image into the area to the left side that has the list of devices. You should see it offer to make a shortcut there. That's what you want. Once that's done, click that shortcut/image and then click 'burn' up at the top of the window. Stick in appropriate media and there you go.



Yeah I know how to burn a CD, I'm just saying the .iso has no crc.



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I have like 200 here. Never made a coaster -- maybe I can loan you one =)
> 
> If you have darwin ports (macports) installed you can get dvd+rw-tools installed and remove the apple specific utilities from the picture all together. This should give you the appropriate cdrtools as well.



I remember someone talking about installing from removable media, i have an extrenal HDD and I made a partition for it, going to attempt to extract the .iso on the HDD tonight.


----------



## SocialHaze (Jan 7, 2011)

USB boot is for Intel-based macs only.


----------



## tingo (Jan 16, 2011)

Sceak said:
			
		

> USB boot is for Intel-based macs only.



But it is possible to boot PPC Macs from usb devices, if you do it from Open Firmware.
Not easy or convenient, but possible.


----------



## sossego (Jan 16, 2011)

You could try burning the CD on another machine. 
Depending on the iMac model, all are not able to boot from a usb device. And, if someone mentions it can be used as a system folder, that means only that not that it can be booted from _when the firmware version does not allow it._


----------

